# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Help mij uit de nood a.u.b !

## samstar

Hallo allemaal

Ik ben een 18-jarige jongen die 140 kg weegt. Het zit zo, er is een soort kledingstijl waar ik zot op ben en die ik HEEEEL ERG GRAAG zou willen dragen, maar die soort kleding bestaat niet in mijn maat. Als ik naar mijn vrienden kijken sterf ik bijna van jaloersheid. Ik heb al veel dieëttips geleze maar tot nu toe zie ik er nog geen dat ik zou kunnen volgen, het ziet er allemaal zo ingewikkeld uit en je moet veel dingen plannen enzo. Ik wil zeker voor begin septerber afvallen om in de kleren te passen. Is er misschien iets dat ik kan doen ? Ik heb toegang 24/24 7/7 voor fitness. Iemand die mij uit de nood kan helpen ?

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------


## christel1

Samstar, 

Je bent nog jong nu en je kan je leven nog een hele omwenteling geven als jij er maar achter staat. Leven is nu helemaal niet makkelijk maar als je ergens achter staat dan kan het jou ook lukken om slanker te worden en het doel dat je nu voor ogen hebt, de kledingstijl die je vrienden ook dragen hoor. 

Het ziet er ingewikkeld uit maar het hoeft helemaal niet moeilijk te zijn eens je de techniek vast hebt van "gezond koken" en dit wil helemaal niet zeggen "niet lekker koken" maar werken met veel groenten, gezonde vis of vlees en aanpassing van je levenstijl, bij jou kan daar zeker sporten bijkomen als je gezond bent natuurlijk. 

Je hebt al een fitnessabonnement waar je 24/24 gebruik kan van maken dat is dus al een heel goed punt. 

Plannen vind je moeilijk maar stel je je leeftijd eens 5-6 jaar verder voor, je zal waarschijnlijk al een job hebben, je moet op een bepaald uur uit je bed, je moet stipt op tijd op je werk verschijnen, 's avonds heb je maar op een bepaald uur gedaan met werken, dan moet je nog thuis geraken, er zullen ook huishoudelijke taken op jou wachten, wassen, strijken, poetsen, rekeningen betalen, daarvoor zal je ook een planning moeten maken of je komt er nooit. 
Studeren daar heb je normaal ook een lessenrooster voor nodig dus dat is ook al alle dagen "plannen", wil je op vakantie gaan dan "plan" je dit ook in. 

En ja nu komt "gezond eten" er ook bij maar echt moeilijk is dit niet hoor. Je kan op internet van tegenwoordig heel veel gezonde recepten vinden en daar zal je zeker al mee overweg kunnen want je bent nog jong. 

Ja sommige afkortingen zullen je misschien raar lijken zoals eetlepel, dat is een lepel waar je soep mee eet, een koffielepel ja daar ken je het woord wel van, meestal ook afkortingen zoals dl - deciliter, ml - mililiter - gram dat ken je dus wel, allemaal van in wiskunde, sudderen is laten stoven in een potje, inkoken is laten sudderen tot je een kleinere massa bekomt en de gaartijden staan er ook bij. 

Ik geef je nu een vb van een visgerecht wat ik voor de kinderen klaar maak. 
Wat je nodig hebt : 
vaste witte vis zoals kabeljauw, makreelfilets (gezonde vette vis, rijk aan omega 3 olie)
Hoeft niet altijd duur te zijn, in het diepvriesrayon vind je van tegenwoordig zoveel vis. 
Voor 4 personen 
500 gr verse tomaten, ontveld, ontpit en in dobbeltjes gesneden, 1 doos gepelde tomaten in blokjes
1/2de glas water 
200 gr groene olijven 
50 gr kappertjes 
4 ansjovisjes 
1 glas witte wijn 
peper en zout 
Je snijdt de tomaten, de kappertjes en de olijven in kleine stukjes samen met de 4 ansjovisjes in stukjes gesneden . 
Je neemt een braadpan en kieper er alles in met een klein beetje olijfolie 
Dit laat je ongeveer 20 minuten inkoken tot je al een lekker sausje hebt, je kan het al kruiden met peper en zout naar smaak, je kan er ook wat basilicum en oregano indoen, een beetje chilipeper omdat het goed afsmaakt 
Dan leg je je vis erop en doet er nog 1 glas witte wijn bij 
Dan laat je het terug een kwartiertje sudderen-koken en het is klaar. 
Is dit ingewikkeld ? Nee toch jongen.... 
Je kan er een aardappel in de schil bij eten, ook niet moeilijk, een aardappel wassen en in 2 snijden en gewoon koken, je hoeft hem nog niet te schillen en je hebt een lekkere en gezonde maaltijd. 
Wat je niet mag doen is maaltijden overslaan, je begint met een ontbijt maar natuurlijk geen 10 boterhammen. 
's middags eet je een normale portie aardappelen, veel groenten en een stukje vis of vlees 
om een uur of 4 eet je een appel, peer, ananas, geen bananen want die hebben te veel caloriën, ook aardbeien, kersen, kiwi en zo zijn heel gezond 
en 's avonds kan je nog een licht avondmaal nemen, er bestaan zoveel gezonde slaatjes die niet calorierijk zijn en die je wel mag eten. 
Schaf alle frisdranken af, ook lightfrisdranken en neem overal waar je gaat een flesje water mee. 
Zeg tegen je ouders, vrienden dat je gewicht wilt verliezen zodat zij je kunnen steunen want dat is ook belangrijk. 
Natuurlijk gaat het niet makkelijk zijn maar het leven is nu eenmaal niet echt makkelijk te noemen en als je doorzettingsvermogen hebt dan kom je er wel, je zal hier nog heel veel advies krijgen hoor, zeker weten en heel veel steun. 
Welkom op dit gezondheidsforum waar alle vragen kunnen en mogen 
mvg 
Christel

----------


## smoefel

waar worstel je eigelijk mee?
heb je problemen met overeten? verkeerd eten? een aandoening?
als je daar al uit bent dan moet je zien wat je kan doen en volhouden en iemand die je mss wil bijstaan..
wie maakt je eten klaar?
dat zijn allemaal belangrijke dingen..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Samstar: Het is nu 23/8/2012.....

Hoe gaat het met je...ben je al bezig met de kilo's eraf lijnen en sporten?...ik ben benieuwd...wat Christel zegt ben ik met haar eens... :Wink: 

mocht dit alles niet lukken dan zit er maar 1 ding op...huisarts bezoeken, een dieetiste, en de sportschool bezoeken en het liefst onder begeleiding dat men in de sportschool zegt wat je wel en "niet" mag doen! als je veel overgewicht hebt is het belangrijk om te weten, te achterhalen, "waarom" jij zo zwaar bent geworden...dat heeft een betekenis....

tot slot...was dit een serieuze vraag of neem je de boel in de maling?  :Big Grin: 

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

beeetje zonde van je tijd geweest......................de post is van 12-7
en is na die vraag niet meer online geweest...
dus vraag me af, hoe hoog de nood was....

----------


## Elisabeth9

ha die Sietske:,

Goh lekkere stemming heb jij...alles oke?  :Big Grin: 
het is nooit zonde van de tijd....boter op je hoofd smeren en droog brood eten is "zonde"  :Stick Out Tongue:  woehaaaaaaaa....mensen lezen soms nog wel eens "oude" posten, en je kunt hier ook lezen zonder te laten merken dat je er bent toch? offff misschien niet...hahaha..ikzelf vergeet vaak uit te loggen. tja..hindert niet...ik ben oprecht geinteresseerd, maar Christel had al een goed antwoord gegeven...ik neem het zekere voor het onzekere snap je?....hey lief mens....sterkte met alles en een heel prettig weekend gewenst.... :Wink:  Dikke knuffel.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

hahaaa was niet in een slechte bui hoor.....
was ff de rechercheur aan t uithangen hier..
en las toen jouw sceptische vraag.......dus ff uitzoeken....toch??
dag lieffie, jij ook een fijn weekend!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach ik begrijp het al....leukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, ja doegie....dank voor je reactie....
toedelidoki..... :Big Grin:  hou je haaks....xxx  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

